# Hella Golf IV look for Golf III (chrome) Sale - $259 shipped @ AMI Motorsports



## AMI Motorsports (Jan 31, 2002)

*Hella Golf IV look for Golf III Chrome Headlight Sale*
We are having a sale on our Hella Golf IV look for Golf III headlights! 
- European spec headlights
- Glass lens
- Made in Germany by Hella
- Includes all bulbs
- **Does require headlight plugs & mounting brackets or modifications to fit the North American radiator support
- Headlight plugs to convert your stock headlights to euro spec are $39.95 per pair
- Mounting brackets to bolt euro headlights to stock radiator support - $49.95
*SALE PRICE - $259.00 per pair Shipped*
***Limited time FREE SHIPPING*
Prices are in USD & including shipping to the lower 48 states. Please contact us for orders to Hawaii, Alaska & Canada

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









*Click below to order:*
http://www.amimotorsports.com/...p=286
*For phone orders or questions please call us toll free at 1-877-225-5330*


----------



## AMI Motorsports (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: Hella Golf IV look for Golf III (chrome) Sale - $259 shipped @ AMI Motorsports (AMI Motorsports)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Still have some left! AMAZING PRICE!!


----------



## AMI Motorsports (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: Hella Golf IV look for Golf III (AMI Motorsports)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DubLuv11 (Oct 15, 2007)

nice headlights...
hey i was looking on your site...says you guys sell smoked long fogs for mk3... are those votex smoked longfogs...if so i want them...it doesnt show a pic


----------



## AMI Motorsports (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: (DubLuv11)*

I have to check if they are still available... I will let you know soon!


----------



## AMI Motorsports (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: Hella Golf IV look for Golf III (chrome) Sale - $259 shipped @ AMI Motorsports (AMI Motorsports)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AMI Motorsports (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: (DubLuv11)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubLuv11* »_nice headlights...
hey i was looking on your site...says you guys sell smoked long fogs for mk3... are those votex smoked longfogs...if so i want them...it doesnt show a pic

Sorry we no longer have those available, I will have them removed from the site. We do have one set of clear ones left if your interested.


----------



## AMI Motorsports (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: Hella Golf IV look for Golf III (chrome) Sale - $259 shipped @ AMI Motorsports (AMI Motorsports)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AMI Motorsports (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: Hella Golf IV look for Golf III (chrome) Sale - $259 shipped @ AMI Motorsports (AMI Motorsports)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AMI Motorsports (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: Hella Golf IV look for Golf III (chrome) Sale - $259 shipped @ AMI Motorsports (AMI Motorsports)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

